# Video Live bearbeiten



## Nikobaldt (28. August 2006)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe folgende Sache auf dem "Herzen":
Ich schließe meine Videokamera an meinen PC an(anschlüsse, kabel etc. alles vorhanden). Brauche nun ein programm, was mein Video aufzeichnet, ich aber gleichzeitig beim aufnehmen irgendwelche sachen einblenden kann! Z.b. wie im TV, wenn die eine "Hotlinetelefonnummer" einblenden! Ist das überhaupt möglich, wenn ja, womit?
Bitte um Hilfe!

Danke!

Niko


----------



## chmee (29. August 2006)

Vielleicht wirst Du in der VJ Ecke glücklich.

Such nach:
Resolume, Arkaos VJ, Neon etc..

http://www.vjcentral.com/?mod=softwares

mfg chmee


----------

